# Student Visa Cancellation



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have a very stressful condition which I hope you guys could help.

I am currently on student visa until March 2019. I am also waiting for invitation for my non-pro rata occupation with 65 points (IT Security Specialist) which as you know trends are devastating right now. 

The problem arises today when I received an exclusion letter from my university due to unsatisfactory progress. I just enrolled to this course (Master of Network Systems) to buy some times to get the invitation but it didn't happened. The letter expressed I have 21 days to lodge an application to review. 

In the meantime, I don't know what should I do to not affecting my staying in Australia.

My other option is applying partner visa as my partner is a citizen and we have been together for about four years and living at the same house for 11 months.

What steps do you recommend me to take? Applying for a new course?:noidea:

I know if my student visa cancels any bridging visa related to it will be cancelled as well. So, can I apply for partner visa in this situation? 

Thanks heaps


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Just wondering why you didn't consider Partner Visa instead of Skiled visa before? This may not look legitimate to DIBP now. I would suggest you to contact MARA agent and get some advice. 

Thanks, 

Girl Aussie 



Meysam270 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a very stressful condition which I hope you guys could help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Just wondering why you didn't consider Partner Visa instead of Skiled visa before?


Thanks for your reply. 
At the time I thought I'm gonna get the the Skilled Visa invitation very soon but since October everything has changed and they reduced the quota to 600 invitation per round. 



girlaussie said:


> This may not look legitimate to DIBP now.


You mean the status of my de facto relationship? Why wouldn't be? 
We've been living together for roughly a year and have all the required evidence.

Cheers


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Meysam270 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a very stressful condition which I hope you guys could help.
> 
> ...


It seems like you already have the answer for yourself. Not knowing about your situation, I assume you only have 2 choices now, student visa or partner visa?

Obviously if you can't extend your student visa then you need to go for partner visa, no?


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

tonhudung said:


> It seems like you already have the answer for yourself. Not knowing about your situation, I assume you only have 2 choices now, student visa or partner visa?
> 
> Obviously if you can't extend your student visa then you need to go for partner visa, no?


Thank you for your reply. 
Problem is I'm kinda on the verge of exclusion from the university. I've been notified by the university that my study is unsatisfactory, although I have the right to lodge an application for a review. 

I don't know I'm able to keep my current student visa or not. If not, can I apply for other course and in the meantime apply for partner visa?!

Thanks


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Meysam270 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Problem is I'm kinda on the verge of exclusion from the university. I've been notified by the university that my study is unsatisfactory, although I have the right to lodge an application for a review.
> 
> I don't know I'm able to keep my current student visa or not. If not, can I apply for other course and in the meantime apply for partner visa?!
> ...


The problem is, if I am not mistaken, even if you apply for a partner visa, because your student visa is being cancelled, you will not be granted a bridging visa to stay. 

If you manage to get bridging visa A before the student visa is cancelled, then it will still be cancelled when your student visa is cancelled later on.

You will have to lodge for a bridging visa E and BVE is not automatically granted.


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

tonhudung said:


> The problem is, if I am not mistaken, even if you apply for a partner visa, because your student visa is being cancelled, you will not be granted a bridging visa to stay.
> 
> If you manage to get bridging visa A before the student visa is cancelled, then it will still be cancelled when your student visa is cancelled later on.
> 
> You will have to lodge for a bridging visa E and BVE is not automatically granted.


That's absolutely correct and is my main problem and concern. 

Any thoughts and suggest will be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

